# It's not cancer! Whew!



## Kelley (Sep 15, 2012)

It seems that the CT with contrast revealed a little more than I wanted it too. I knew it would. I'd rather know now and get to the bottom of this not being able to breath stuff than later.

While the knot in my neck is just that, they are going to remove it and find out what it is. Their impression is that it is a partially calcified and centrally heterogeneous thyroid nodule. While the inferior aspect of the thyroid isthmus, slightly to the left of midline, given the location, differential considerations would include a complex parathyroid cyst or degenerated adenoma. Although this is thought most likely not arising from the thyroid gland, an exophytic (growing outward) nodule arising from the thyroid isthmus is not entirely excluded.

They are saying my thyroid is slightly enlarged which is why they called it a goiter. Scary word! I'm not sure if they will watch it or what because I was more overwhelmed with what to do about the knot on my neck. The dr said she thinks it needs to come out. So surgery it is. There is no blood flow to any of the nodules on my thyroid nor to this knot in my lower neck (near my breastbone area). The knot is not connected to any major blood vessels. They do want to remove it as an outpatient.

I was afraid the CT with contrast would reveal some sort of cancer in my neck or throat that wasn't present with the US or upon the physical exam. Although they did not find cancer, there was some noted emphysema in the apex of my lungs. While I don't think this is causing my breathing difficulties because of all of the other symptoms I was going through, it's still another scary subject now.
Most likely from second hand smoke. I'm not a smoker, never have been.

Now, off to find a support group or board for the emphysema and a specialist to talk to. I have no idea what to expect with this.

All of this couldn't have come at a more worse time because I was recently called for a job interview for Echo tech. I have a good feeling I will get the job, maybe it will take some of the worrying off that I do throughout the day with all of this stuff. I don't think that I worry that much and I fill my day with the family and grandkids, but I must worry a little because of the pain in my chest that I feel when I do worry. I've narrowed that much down. Anxiety, stress.

My other symptoms include, nasal drainage, coughing, and shortness of breath. I think the sob may be getting better. I can just tell when I walk and climb stairs. I was thinking maybe intrinsic asthma brought on by the bronchitis that I had. We had such a dry summer, and when it rained, everyone around me got sick. Even people who didn't have allergies. They doctor says my TSH levels are fine and it does show that I am allergic to something because the Immunoglobulin E is slightly higher so she knows I am allergic to something. Next is allergy testing in her office. I saw an allergist recently and he said I was fine and had anxiety. I have had the rast test and allergy testing 3 years ago and they all turned up negative.

Any thoughts on this would be great.  If I am still short of breath by Monday which is when I see my family doctor, I will probably be referred to a pulmonologist. I think. The allergist did a lung function test and an oxygen test and I passed those with flying colors. This is why I think it is asthma triggered by the bronchitis. I have had sinus issues since I took accutane for cystic acne in 1994. I caught the common cold and then it turned into sinusitis. Then it developed into chronic sinusitis. My ENT wants me on Nasonex forever and now I'm to take a Clariton D every other day until I don't know when.  I will have to re-ask on that one.

Well, I hope I have covered everything. I would say that worrying about nothing is worse than knowing. So if you're going through something, you might be worrying for nothing. I don't think not thinking about it is becoming unattached from your emotions, I do think it is healthier for us though.

Stay healthy and God bless us all!


----------



## Kelley (Sep 15, 2012)

I forgot to mention that I had an echo done yesterday. With everything that I saw it looked fine but we'll see what the doctor says on Monday. I recently had an older gentleman friend that has had a stent put in because of his shortness of breath. I will have to wait and see if mine is improving. I do know that my breath sounds and lung function have improved dramatically. Still thinking intrinsic asthma.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

This all sounds great and I'm glad your doctors are being proactive.

That said, they can't tell cancer vs no cancer based on imaging alone. Keep positive, it all sounds good, but wait until that path report comes in before victory is declared, ok?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

With the SOB and suspected emphysema, I'd be surprised if they don't send you to a pulmonologist. Hopefully you'll continue to get more answers and start to feel better soon.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Kelley, I am glad they are getting to the bottom of this...bless your heart, you have been through it...I ditto Joplin - stay positive! It is all going to be behind you and you will be feeling good! You will be in my prayers. Amen on staying healthy and God bless us all...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kelley said:


> I forgot to mention that I had an echo done yesterday. With everything that I saw it looked fine but we'll see what the doctor says on Monday. I recently had an older gentleman friend that has had a stent put in because of his shortness of breath. I will have to wait and see if mine is improving. I do know that my breath sounds and lung function have improved dramatically. Still thinking intrinsic asthma.


Joplin is correct and I trust they have checked the arteries and heart as a possible cause of being short of breath?

Overall, you are really getting good attention. I am glad; very glad. Thank Goodness!


----------



## Kelley (Sep 15, 2012)

I want to thank you all. Today I have a clean bill of health.  It feels so good.
I would say I pressed the doctors for quick test and all. I was not going to feel miserable over this with anxiety being one of the effects. Anxiety can cause more than you'd like it to. My BP was 122/80 today. Another Whew!

The reader of the CT scan read it wrong. I don't have emphysema per the pulmonologist. Yay! After today's doctor visit, I feel like an elephant got off of my chest.

Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. Your kind words are so meaningful to me. They've helped me a lot.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Oh Kelley - WONDERFUL news!!!! God bless - that is fantastic! Ohhhh yes anxiety can do any and every thing...I am so thrilled for you to get such wonderful news - isn't it amazing how things can change in a moment! God bless!


----------



## annieo (Sep 26, 2012)

Fantastic news! Glad all is well with you. I hear you about anxiety. I've seen first hand what it can do.

Ann


----------

